
Take the visual Turing test - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20905-take-the-visual-turing-test.html
======
noduerme
okay, I like the idea, but that Turing test is messed up. I scored 38% human
on it. Maybe because it's written in British English, but I really answered
the way I would answer anybody.

My unscientific analysis is, this ain't no Voight-Kampff machine, or I'm a
skin job.

